# Best Portable Table Saw...



## Cowead (Oct 26, 2012)

So for starters I just want to say Every power tool I own so far is a Dewalt except my Finish nailers are paslode and my Rotary Hammer is a Bosch. I am really happy with my Dewalt tools but i have been told a few ups and downs on the table saws.. I really want something thats portable so I can bring it with when I have to do projects for my friends.. I am looking at a Ridgid R4510 the Dewalt DW744RS and the Bosch 4100-09 unless someone has a better Idea on a better saw.. Any Input would be great I do plan on doing some finer work like the wife wants me to start making hope chests from cedar for the kids and etc I also build alot of car audio boxes out of 3/4 to 1 in MDF and I do all of my own work around the house ripping plywood and extensions for windows and what not..


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bosch or dewalt. the rigid's are known for cheap components and burn out really quick

the bosch is heavier do to heavier duty parts but has a simpler fence design which is much easier to realign when it goes out of alignment.. the body of the saw is also close in with a metal cage to protect it per say and all the accessories store on board

the dewalt is plenty powerful and is lighter weight.. my biggest beef with them is the fence is tricky to realign


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I am not saying it is the "best", but below is the current brand and model table saw, that my workers are standing by and demanding (for its light weight, compactness, and accuracy). 

We are currently running (4) of them in the field: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-portable-table-saws-dw745_2.aspx


----------



## Cowead (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I will cross Ridgid off my list of Saws so now does the DeWalt or the Bosch have a better stand I have the fold up stand with wheels for my miter saw and I think its great ease of use and stability is basically what im interested in


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the dewalt 745 also. I have been very satisfied with it. The big plus is the rack and pinion fence. It stays very accurate and you don't have to mess with it every time you move it. I have a fold up stand that is actually for the next bigger saw. They shipped it to me by accident. I just cut a 3/4" plywood base for it that drops in and stays put. Works fine, takes up little space in my van, plus I use it for other things too.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

FWIW, the current (Nov) issue of Family Handyman magazine has an article comparing portable table saws.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Blondesense said:


> FWIW, the current (Nov) issue of Family Handyman magazine has an article comparing portable table saws.


Found the magazine but not the article...Got a link?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Found the magazine but not the article...Got a link?


Don't know if there is an online link. I'm an old fashioned girl. I'm looking at the actual paper magazine.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I am not saying it is the "best", but below is the current brand and model table saw, that my workers are standing by and demanding (for its light weight, compactness, and accuracy).
> 
> We are currently running (4) of them in the field: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-portable-table-saws-dw745_2.aspx


I like mine a lot----If it ever needs replacing . I'll get another one.


----------

